# Heike Ryu



## kardinal (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this style of Jujutsu? There are classes here in Dallas and have been interested in attending and I wanted to see what information I could find before I go. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Will Schutt (Nov 20, 2006)

http://home.earthlink.net/~heikeryu/

http://www.dallaskenpo.com/styles.html#heike-ryu jiu-jitsu


I don't practice Heike-ryu, but know a bunch of the folks that do (I practice aikido at the same dojo). They are a good group.


----------



## kardinal (Nov 20, 2006)

Can you tell me more about the folks that practice at that Dojo? Can you tell me what classes are like?

Jeff


----------

